# Lauterwasser Bars Available Again!



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 11, 2011)

Soma has released Lauterwasser bars again, in glorious chrome and in aluminum.
http://www.somafab.com/bar_lauterwasser.html
Jack himself should be impressed, and I want at least one.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 12, 2011)

will they work in the old stems? they look great! if they only came in un-chromed steel. they would blend with the old stuff better.


----------



## chitown (Jan 12, 2011)

wow, great find, thanks for that link. I'm gotta get one of those track bars for a racer-rat I'm working on! Now to decide which one?


----------

